# Maricopa AZ



## FrancesP (Jan 7, 2015)

It looks like we'll get to spend Spring Break in Maricopa Arizona this year. Mostly visiting family, but I would love to sneak away for a field trip or to a great spider shop. 
Any recommendations will be very welcome.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 8, 2015)

FrancesP said:


> It looks like we'll get to spend Spring Break in Maricopa Arizona this year. Mostly visiting family, but I would love to sneak away for a field trip or to a great spider shop.
> Any recommendations will be very welcome.


I recommend you take someone with you.  Particularly a certain dashing, yet socially awkward guy without a car. *flutters eyelids*


----------



## FrancesP (Jan 9, 2015)

Sounds like a plan!  I haven't been to AZ since the 2005 ATS convention but I'd love to get out into the field again.


----------

